# Boring bar



## dean jordan (Jul 21, 2012)

Some of you have wanted to know my setup for deep hollowing. I use a boring bar from Frank Sudol in Canada
First let me say That I have taken something thats fairly easy and safe(hollow forms) and made it harder and more dangerous. A 100lb log can kill you.
The bar is a d handle design with replaceble tip sand cutters.
The first pic shows the general setup. Excuse the photography my shop is so small its hard to get far enough away.
The big tip is 2in steel rod threaded on one end for the d handle and a 3/4 in hole for the catting tip.
There is an off lathe stand to support the d handle. 
The small tip is 1 1/2 in steel. The d handle is solid 1 1/2 in steel and 1 1/2 in square tubing. The cutting tips are 3/4 in boring bars from grizzly.
They come 12 in long with a 45 and 90 degree holder foe 5/16 hss cutters also from grizzly. I also have made some carbide tips for tough woods(texas ebony manzanita etc)
The stand is adjustable so the tool can be held horizontal on different lathes. You should always cut just above center specially when deep in the hollow form. I ho[e This is going to help understand my setup but I will be glad to answer any questions.


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 21, 2012)

Didnt want to muddy the picture with all the grap I have hanging on my wall. Sent a pic of your NIP


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2012)

Dean- cool set-up- You do beautiful things with that equipment- BUT you turners are crazy!!!!!!!! Also ever since I resawed olive I cannot decide if my shop smells like olives or a winery!!!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow! That's a serious hollowing rig... Makes my little articulating rig seems like a Tonka toy! I'm loving that Robust lathe as well! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 22, 2012)

The little voices in my head have been telling me that I need to make a rig like this. My ideas have been simaler but on a smaller scale due to my lathe being smaller. I like the roller set up on the bottom of the captured piece. I also like your steady rest, also a item that I have simaler ideas for. Cool stuff, thanks for posting! And a Robust lathe too, american iron!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 22, 2012)

Rbaccus, post those pics! I wanta see it.


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 22, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Dean, thanks for the pics--never seen one of those. all your stuff is first class and yor work shows it. My D type bar is homemade(Version) and does fine but only to about 20". Question on the tailstock ect. are you doing all your hollowing from the bottom--do you leave the tailstock in some or most??? I've only done a couple from the hiney end. Are you spinning mostly green or dry and how do you secure the grabbing end. Your bar has some interesting features for sure. My next one will have a 2-ton Ac mounted on the bar. I use a cutter that i never see anyone using that speeds up boring by a factor of 5 that other chatboxes have merely giggled at. Most of my friends refuse to use it but the believers love it. will send pics if anyone is interested. Definitely dark side of the moon. You do great and huge work---send more pics.


I sometimes hollow from the bottom. It depends on the piece, sometimes it easiest to hollow from both ends. I use the tailstock just to center the piece in the steadyrest. I leave enogh stock to grad the piece from either end. On most pieces both the top and bottom are small enough to grab with my chuck jaws,up to 8in.
I would like to see your cutter. I have played with a carbide end cutter but not sure it saves that much time. I usually turn green (much easier) sometimes I will double turn it depends on the wood. I usually like to turn thin enough that I only turn once.
Thanks


----------



## brown down (Jul 22, 2012)

thats impressive! nice setup for sure! i may have to make a smaller version of this


----------



## TimR (Jul 24, 2012)

Dean, I LIKE IT!!

I've started accumulating some bits and pieces to put something similar together based on Frank's design. Mostly just need to go get some of material for the bar and stand...well...that's the tough part! I have to get up early on Saturday to get to the steel center where I can get this stuff, and I'm kinda slow on Saturday mornings!

Nice rig, can I assume the main bar is 1 1/2" diameter?


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 25, 2012)

TimR said:


> Dean, I LIKE IT!!
> 
> I've started accumulating some bits and pieces to put something similar together based on Frank's design. Mostly just need to go get some of material for the bar and stand...well...that's the tough part! I have to get up early on Saturday to get to the steel center where I can get this stuff, and I'm kinda slow on Saturday mornings!
> 
> Nice rig, can I assume the main bar is 1 1/2" diameter?


thats correct 1 1/2 solid steel


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 25, 2012)

Dean - awesome rig. Very similar to one I have been looking at - Did you look at the one by advanced lathe tools? very very similar, and I was looking at using the Munro cutter on it. Any experience with either? Thanks for sharing the pics. 
Scott


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 26, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Dean - awesome rig. Very similar to one I have been looking at - Did you look at the one by advanced lathe tools? very very similar, and I was looking at using the Munro cutter on it. Any experience with either? Thanks for sharing the pics.
> Scott


I have used the munro cutter. basically a guarded ring cutter. it works great about 60 percent on the time. the only problem is the cutter has to be at just the right angle to cut well and this isnt always possible with a rigid boring bar. you have to adjust the angle when the inside geometry changes. still works just a lot of fiddling. Brian McEvoy in canada has basically the same system for sale.He was a student of Franks.Steve Sinners rig is well designed and I do have his cutter tip
Godd luck with your selection
Dean


----------

